# Ottos and discus



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Recently added three almost adult discus to my 40 gallon long tank. And noticed the Otto's that I have had for a long time that didnt bother anyone before would occasionally try to suck on the fin or body of the discus when they hover. The discus seem annoyed and would shake them off but I was wondering would this do any harm to the discus?? Or should I just get rid of the otto? I wouldn't mind if I have too butb if I can keep them would be better cause they are a pain to catch and I got three. Seems like only that one otto in particular that bothers them. Anyone have this issue before?Any advice and solutions would be greatly appreciated. Oh btw the tank is planted.

Thanks, dee


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

They could be trying to eat the slime coat off of the discus. This can cause issues like infection. 
If it continues remove the ottos. 
Try feeding the ottos more to stop this. If it doesn't help you know what to do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Will do, guess they got a taste of it and liked it sounds nasty lol. But yea if they continue they will be going back to the LFS.

Thanks Jackson


----------

